# Duroc Vs Hereford



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been looking for a gilt to raise, to have my own piglets born. Its not easy finding piglets, unless you want yorks (I dont). I have found durocs about 1 1/2 hours away, and hereford and hereford/tamworth about 3 hours away. I am drawn to the look of hereford, and the heritage aspect. Honestly if durocs are similiar I would rather drive half the time. Im looking for a quiet and mellow breed that can be on pasture and raise piglets on pasture. I also preffer a medium size, not a giant. I have seen some pretty large sows at the auction, I think they were old yorks. I dont want much bigger then a 600 pound sow. Any suggestions? keep looking or do either sound ok for the criteria? I have a GOS but she died, had something really wrong with her from the begining, never grew. I liked her attitude though. Cant find any more GOS in ohio though.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with a Duroc every day of the week and twice on Sunday!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I was "introduced" to Herefords across 30,000 miles (how far is it from NZ to America) by Up North and will never have one as we don't have them here. But I would if I could. Hopefully she will come on board and give her opinion of them but I'm pretty sure she finds them an excellent pig in all aspects.

I do have Durocs though and find them an easy going, friendly pig that do well in a free range situation. I also have Yorkshires (we call them Large Whites) and I don't have a problem with them either and find the Duroc/Lge White cross makes for an excellent pig.

Really, the choice is yours and you've got some good choices.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

We have both Herefords and Durocs. Here is what we have found. As far as size goes. My Durocs are around 650 lbs. I'd say my Hereford sows are 150 lbs lighter. Durocs have bigger litters. I usually wean off around 11. Herefords have smaller litters. I"ve been weaning off around 7. My Herefords are home bodies. They are perfectly happy staying in their area. If a gate accidently gets left open the Durocs are gone. Both breeds of hogs will go out and graze but the Herefords excel in this area. There are a lot of times the Durocs will be lounging in the shed while the Herefords are out munching away on pasture. Sometimes I'll throw out grain and the Herefords won't even bother to come and get any. Herefords are very docile but still good protective mothers. Durocs are a bit more high strung, not too bad though or I wouldn't have them. All in all I would recommend both breeds and I will keep on raising both. I can see how the Herefords would be much more suited for homesteaders. From more of a production standpoint we have been having good results covering our Duroc sows with a good Hereford boar. That way we get the big litters and all the other aspects we like so much with the Hereford breed. I must add as well, I've had Herefords for a few years now and I still find them so much more beautiful than my other hogs. Heather


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

what do you think the ehreford tamworth cross would be like?


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I've never raised Tamworth's, but I bet they would make a good cross with a Hereford. I think you would have an excellent pasture pig. Maybe someone on here can pop in and tell us about their experiences with Tamworth hogs. Heather


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

My Tamworths are very laid back, They are good mothers and the boar is in with them all the time. They graze a lot and seam to be easy keepers. They are both first time mothers and one gilt had 6 and raised 6 while the other had 8 and raised 6. They stay around and don't test the fences and come running for treats and to get their ears scratched when they see anyone. I suspect that it would be a good cross to raise.
John


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

The duroc will excel in growth, leanness, and pounds of pork in the carcass. 

The hereford may be more adapted to a pasture environment but is inferior to the duroc in meat production.

Jim


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, I am going to pick up some piglets tuesday. The choices are duroc and hampshire (he has yorks too but I hate the sunburn issues). I dont really have a prefference for the butchers barrows, but in picking out the gilt Im not sure which to choose.

Wich will stay smaller and have a more gentle temperment? I had bluebutts last year and they were crazy but they were penned up so Im sure that played a role. I want to pasture the gilt with my beef cows if possible so looking for the better temperment. I am used to my GOS she was terribly sweet and wouldnt kill a chick! but I cant find another.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

In this case I wouldn't choose by breed. I would simply pick out who I thought was the best looking. Heather


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

so in your opinion the difference isnt enough to distinguish? I dont know why I didnt think of it before but I think I will get a gilt of each breed and a barrow of each breed, and keep the one that has the most qualities I am looking for. I tried to stay away from that option because I find it hard to butcher female animals. It seems like a waste. It will be easy if one has the temperments of the bluebutts that tries to eat me when I fed them!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

lasergrl said:


> so in your opinion the difference isnt enough to distinguish? I dont know why I didnt think of it before but I think I will get a gilt of each breed and a barrow of each breed, and keep the one that has the most qualities I am looking for. I tried to stay away from that option because I find it hard to butcher female animals. It seems like a waste. It will be easy if one has the temperments of the bluebutts that tries to eat me when I fed them!


That sounds like a good plan to me. I've had Hamps in the past. I ended up sticking with my Durocs because they were built better than the Hamp stock that was available. Heather


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

lasergrl said:


> so in your opinion the difference isnt enough to distinguish? I dont know why I didnt think of it before but I think I will get a gilt of each breed and a barrow of each breed, and keep the one that has the most qualities I am looking for. I tried to stay away from that option because I find it hard to butcher female animals. It seems like a waste. It will be easy if one has the temperments of the bluebutts that tries to eat me when I fed them!



Go with the Duroc, the genetic potential of the breed far excels that of the Herefords. You will get a better growth rate, feed efficiency, and a meatier carcass with the Duroc than the Hereford.

Jim


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Lazy J said:


> Go with the Duroc, the genetic potential of the breed far excels that of the Herefords. You will get a better growth rate, feed efficiency, and a meatier carcass with the Duroc than the Hereford.
> 
> Jim


We're past the Herefords already. Any opinion on Durocs vs. Hampshires?
Heather


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Durocs are not saddled with the stress gene issues the plagued the Hamps in the past. I prefer the duroc for their feed efficiency and meat quality.

Jim


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

We have both Durocs and Hamps. Temperament is going to be entirely dependent on the individual animal. Either breed can have a laid back disposition, or be a pain in the but. They cross well too.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

came home with 2 duroc gilts, a hamp gilt and barrow. The durocs were fighting each other at the farm but were calm once home so we'll see. I told them wichever is the nicest gets to live a while...But if a tamworth comes along they are all in trouble


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

Lasergirl,
After reading your last post i have some good news for you, perhaps not so good news for your new pigs, i just received an email from someone offering Tamworth s for sale over by Jamestown NY
here is a copy of the email with there address at the end for contact if you want.

It has been a tough decision but we are temporarily getting out of 
livestock to re-organize our farm and build. With this in mind we 
are selling all of our pigs. We have registered Glocestershire Old 
Spots both piglets and sows (green group) and boars as well 
registered Tamworth Sows and a boar we kept back from one litter last 
year. We also have some lamancha does and a buckling as well as 
several myotonic goats.

If you have any interest please contact us. Located in SWNY 14738
email address [email protected] 
good luck


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

And here is yet another email message i just received this morning for more tams

Last call for:
2 Tamworth boars.
1 Tamworth gilt.
2 Gloucestershire Old Spot gilts.
1 GOS boar.

All will be registered and are 4-6 weeks old now; ready to leave in 2 weeks. 

The boars are going to hate me Sunday afternoon, as they will be barrows by late morning.

Also, 2 Tamworth litters and 4 GOS litters due within 3 weeks. We will also have a Large Black x Tam gilt that was bred to a GOS boar due. If interested let me know.



Rich
T-Meadow Farm
Lockport NY 14094
716-434-7206
[email protected]


good luck


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

wow, GOS is what i really want, my 1 year old gilt died this spring. Its awful far from me but may be worth it depending on price. Anyone traveling that can do transport?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

OK I am familiar with durocs as I grew up ion a hog farm but what I don't get is the reference to herefords. I thought those were cattle.....


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

hereford hogs are a breed, colored like the cattle


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I'll be darned! I'll have to run a seaerch and see what these things look like!


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Here are a few photos for you:


----------

